# USN-Journal ghet nicht weg!



## HoanB (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ersmal liebes Forum.

Mein Problem kennt ihr bestimmt, nämlich ich habe ein problem mit usn-journal .

Also es ist das mein System stat einer Minute5-10 Minuten  brauch um Hochzufahren (usn-journal breche ich ab).
Ich habe schon semtliche sachen mit der cmd ausprobiert.
Die befallende Festplatte ist meine 1TB Festplatte für Spiele und Programm und mit meiner SSD ist nichts.
Usn-journal will immer auf der Festplatte einen Ordner überprüfen der so heist: 4da6b4a69a93f30d006faaa1d3fb .
Dort drin ist irgend etwas von Windows drin (weis nicht was)

Wenn das hier der falsche Ort ist für das Thema entschuldige ich mich.

MFG Noah.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. Dezember 2012)

USN Journal gehört zu Windoof bzw. NTFS. Wenn du das "weghaben" willst dann installier dir ein Betriebssystem das kein NTFS benutzt.

Am besten lässt du deine Festplatte auf Fehler mit chkdsk /f überprüfen.


----------



## HoanB (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe meine Festplatte überprüfen lass und haben mein Pc neu Hochgefahren und es hat sich nix geändert nach 2Stunden (ungefähr) cmd runterratern lassen.
Es will immer noch nach "Windows wird gestartet" meine Festplatte überprüfen.

Ps. Ich habe hinter dem Befehl ein e: hintergehend sodass er nicht die SSD sondern die 1TB Festplatte nimmt.

Warum ich das usn-Journal beim Pc Start nicht machen lasse ist das der Pc nichts mehr nach dem es fertig ist macht.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hm. Aber irgendwas scheint mit deinen Daten/Partition bzw. Dateisystem nicht mehr zu stimmen wenn er immer deine Daten prüfen möchte.


----------



## HoanB (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde morgen mal genauer nachschauen was da genau auf der Festplatte von Windows drauf ist.Ich weis wohl gerade das dort eine Anwendung ist mit dem Icon Bild Microsoft.Net .

Ps.: Kann nicht besser schauen weil ich am Handy bin (morgen erst).

Danke das Sie mir Helfen.

MfG Noah


----------

